# lactic acid



## lightweight (Jun 18, 2015)

I did a quick search and didn't find anything. I am starting to get a lot of fluid build up in my legs and my left elbow. It's balls of fluid not sure if it's lactic acid or what. For those that have experienced this what do you do to take care of it? I try to massage it out myself but it's starting to be ineffective.


----------



## DF (Jun 18, 2015)

Fluid build up?  Are you on cycle? How's your BP?  Doesn't sound like lactic acid at all.


----------



## Joliver (Jun 18, 2015)

Acid in the joints is gout.  You probably don't have gout.

The fact that the fluid is in the distal parts of your body and is in your left side is bothersome because it seems like it's a cardiovascular problem. Check up the BP and keep the edema at bay with AIs.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jun 18, 2015)

The only "fluid build up" I can think of are synovial cysts and the only way to get rid of them is surgery. They generally build up at wrists and ankles.
Follow Jol's advice, edema is no joke.


----------



## finacat (Jun 18, 2015)

lactic acid when you are traning in the muscle
good to know if you are running anything...


----------



## lightweight (Jun 18, 2015)

No I am not on cycle. It feels like little balls of fluid it's not painful


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 18, 2015)

Generally speaking, edema due to cardiovascular issues (congestive heart failure) affects both sides of the body at the same time and would be more pronounced distal position of the legs. 
Are you having any shortness of breath, when you breath does it sound/feel wet?
Are you spending more time on your feet than normal?
Have you attempted elevation and ace wraps?

It doesn't sound like gout, every patient I have seen with gout is in crippling pain and nearly refuses to walk. The swelling from gout although visible is less noticeable than something like general pedal edema.


----------



## lightweight (Jun 19, 2015)

No nothing is different from day to day. No shortness of breath. Maybe I should have used a different word than fluid, but like I said its feels like small balls it's bumpy


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 19, 2015)

Dys is our resident expert on small balls.

Exact locations would help... like post a pic with the spot market where the lumps are.

Usually when one sees fluid build up its post trauma.  Inflammation and repair coupled with inactivity can make the lymphatic systems job difficult.  You could try compression and movement while compressed with periodic elevation. That should remove the fluid.


----------



## lightweight (Jun 23, 2015)

POB it's right above my elbow, the lower part of my tri. The complete backside of the arm. I will try to get a photo up soon.


----------

